

Show HN: Chirpy – Realtime data audiolization - tomfrew
http://chirpy.io/

======
an_ko
This is great! Ambient data can be really powerful. I'd never thought about it
before, but having a little sense for how many users are on my sites and what
they're doing would be hugely motivating.

I once wrote a command-line program that would take the first n bytes of every
file in the new directory and pipe them to sox to create a sound unique to the
directory contents. It was good enough for a while that I could recognise
projects I was working on by the sound of their root directories, but of
course required headphones and the glitch sound was quite hard on the ears…

~~~
tomfrew
Thanks! I've had it running in the background for a few days and it's REALLY
motivating to hear peaks in app useage.

Interesting... I'll have to play around with way to manipulate the sounds
based on the data. Thanks for the feedback!

------
sgentle
This is pretty fun. I think it would be better if the sounds were in some way
related to the data. If you were using the web audio api you could do
something nuts like hash any event text fields into synthesizer parameters so
each event has a unique sound and scale the volume using numeric fields so it
gets louder when your numbers get bigger.

Really cool idea though!

~~~
tomfrew
Thanks!

I really like the idea of connecting the sounds to the data. Need to get
playing with the web audio api!!

------
tomjacobs
Weekend project? Tell more people about it. I just made something called
glitch club that is sorta like "Show HN" on steroids. Show us Chirpy via video
if you have the chance: [http://glitchclub.com](http://glitchclub.com)

------
tomfrew
A weekend project I created to monitor activity of an app we just launched.
Chirpy generates audio melody from your realtime analytics data. You an quite
literally listen to your users!

Chirpy is still in the early stages (especially the tracking modules) but
really interested to see what you guys think!

------
jgaudette
This is awesome, I love the simplicity of it as well. Agree with others that
more sounds would be great as well. Give some basics away as a free tier and
make a higher tier that includes more sounds.

Great job!

~~~
tomfrew
Thanks! Glad you like it.

Yeah been thinking about a paid tier with more customisability. Do you think
it's something you would pay (a small monthly amount) for?

~~~
jgaudette
For my personal hobbies I wouldn't want to pay, but I could definitely see
using this for my team. Dashing is prevalent throughout my company (we have
them on TV's throughout the office), so if you monetize toward that angle,
perhaps as an already baked widget that would definitely be appealing as well.

